# Physio and Saddler in Lancashire?



## meandmyconnie (24 January 2017)

My pony and my Dad's horse hasn't been checked since we moved to Lancs and my Dad's horse is showing signs of aggression when tacking up, grooming etc and want to get her checked. But we also want to get my pony checked while we are at it and hopefully go back to the same company every year.

Haven't been able to find anyone on websites or by mouth so far and was wondering if anyone knew of anything?

Thanks


----------



## Whoopit (25 January 2017)

For a physio Dawn Rothwell- cannot recommend her enough. Based in Denshaw, Oldham - assuming she will travel to you if you aren't too far. 07825 529054.

No hep in the saddle fitting front I'm afraid.


----------



## meandmyconnie (25 January 2017)

Whoopit said:



			For a physio Dawn Rothwell- cannot recommend her enough. Based in Denshaw, Oldham - assuming she will travel to you if you aren't too far. 07825 529054.

No hep in the saddle fitting front I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much. Very helpful


----------



## Tapir (27 January 2017)

It would depend whereabouts in Lancashire.

I've used Michelle Thorpe for saddle fitting and Andrea Townson for physio.


----------



## Chloe..x (28 January 2017)

Keith from L for Leather is great depending on your locations within Lancs


----------



## meandmyconnie (1 February 2017)

Think I've been a bit brief. We're in Fylde, about an hour from Manchester and Preston


----------



## Whoopit (10 February 2017)

I personally wouldn't touch Michelle Thorpe/Miller with a barge pole for saddle fitting. I believe she's banned from some yards and I know personally three horses plus mine that have had saddles fitted by her and have all suffered chronic bad backs.


----------

